# Tactile Exit Signage



## Codegeek (Sep 6, 2011)

Say you have a large retail store with at least two entrances/exits, both served by vestibules.

I believe the code says that the main exits need to be provided with signage per 1011.3.  However, I have heard that there is an argument that the tactile signage is not required because 1011.1 allows for exits signs to not be required at the main exterior doors that are obviously and clearly identifiable as exits where approved by the building official, that tactile exit signs are not required.  I disagree with that.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

Isn't a tactile sign only required where a sign is provided?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

1011.3 Tactile exit signs.

A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 *shall be provided *adjacent to each door to an egress stairway, an exit passageway and the exit discharge.

It does not say, when an Exit Sign is provided, it says *A tactile sign ...shall be provided *


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you Mark, that's what I needed!


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

By the way It is different in the 2012......

1011.4 Raised character and Braille exit signs.

A sign stating EXIT in raised characters and Braille and complying with ICC A117.1 shall be provided adjacent to each door to an area of refuge, an exterior area for assisted rescue, an exit stairway, an exit ramp, an exit passageway and the exit discharge.


----------



## Coug Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> 1011.3 Tactile exit signs. A tactile sign stating EXIT and complying with ICC A117.1 *shall be provided *adjacent to each door to an egress stairway, an exit passageway and the exit discharge.
> 
> It does not say, when an Exit Sign is provided, it says *A tactile sign ...shall be provided *


Isn't the door from a retail store to the outside an "exit".  It is not an egress stairway, exit passageway or exit discharge.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 6, 2011)

exit discharge ....That portion of a means of egress between the termination of the exit at the exterior of a building.....


----------



## RJJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Mark has it correct in that 1011.3 say it clearly!


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, another question on tactile signage...

In the 2009 version of A117.1 on page 67, there is an illustration of a sign with raised characters.  This same sign in also found on page 69, only this time it is relative to the position of the braille lettering.

According to Section 703.3, raised characters are to comply with Section 703.3 and be duplicated in Braille complying with Section 703.4.

I take this to say that essentially the two illustrations on pages 67 and 69 should actually be combined to show that the sign should have the bottom of the lowest line of braille at 48 inches minimum above the floor and the lowest level of the raised characters at 60 inches maximum above the floor.

Is this correct?  If not, what am I missing?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 7, 2011)

703.3.1 General. Raised characters shall comply with Section 703.3, and *shall be duplicated in braille *complying with Section 703.4.

yes both are required


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree, they both have to be provided.  My question had to do with the height, suggesting that the pictures in the A117.1 (pages 67 and 69) should be combined into one to show the braille and raised characters complying with both requirements.  Would you agree with that as right now showing them separately, at least to me, shows that the signs do not meet all of the provisions?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 7, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> I agree, they both have to be provided.  My question had to do with the height, suggesting that the pictures in the A117.1 (pages 67 and 69) should be combined into one to show the braille and raised characters complying with both requirements.  Would you agree with that as right now showing them separately, at least to me, shows that the signs do not meet all of the provisions?


Yes they should be combined, the people that write the code, know what they intend.....


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Mark!


----------

